

Ask HN: Graph Theory, What kind of Graph is this? - ismail

Will describe some properties of a graph, trying to figure out what it is called. It is most definitely not a DAC. Any ideas?<p>1. It is directed
2. A node can have multiple edges going out -&gt;
3. A node can only have a single edge coming in &lt;-
======
w_t_payne
This is not the right forum for homework questions. It is a tree, though.

~~~
ismail
Not homework

------
bloometal
Tree.

